# brak wolnego miejsca

## jogurt666

gentoo mam zainstalowane od 3 lat. cały system (poza katalogiem home i boot) mam zainstalowany na 1 partycji o rozmiarze 10GB. dzisiaj zauważyłem, że skończyło mi się miejsce. faktycznie, miejsce sukcesywnie, acz nieubłagalnie kończyło się, ale nie zawracałem sobie tym głowy. teraz mam duży problem, ponieważ przejżałem pakiety, które mam zainstalowane, pousuwałem te, które są zbędne, oczyściłem katalog /ust/portage/distfiles, /tmp, oraz /var/tmp/portage, ale to uwolniło mi nie więcej jak 200MB miejsca. co teraz mam zrobić? nie mogę zainstalować większych pakietów no i w zasadzie jeżeli całe miejsce zostanie zapchane może to spowodować poważne uszkodzenie systemu. z tego co wiem, gentoo nie reinstaluje się jak innych systemów spod marki microsoft'u, zatem co zrobić, żeby zwolnić miejsce (po zainstalowaniu i doinstalowaniu wszystkich niezbędnych, oraz tych bardziej zbędnych pakietów, system zajmował nie więcej jak 5.6GB). liczę na pomoc.

----------

## Raku

przydałoby się wiedzieć, jaki katalog ile miejsca zajmuje:

```
du -sh /*
```

zapewne trafisz do katalogu /var, jako największego, więc dalej:

```
du -sh /var/*
```

i prawdopodobnie trafisz do katalogu /var/log gdzie będą logi z portage (i inne)

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Witam ziomka!  :Very Happy: 

Proponowałbym sprawdzic ccache - to cholerstwo jest wprawdzie bardzo pomocne, ale ma gdzies wszystkie przyznane mu limity miejsca na dysku. Jak nie pomoze to pobaw sie poleceniem du i wyszukaj to co Ci zajmuje najwiecej miejsca.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Gabrys

Jeśli chcesz wiedzieć co najwięcej zajmuje na dysku polecam takie polecenie:

du / | sort -n

pokaże wszystkie katalogi wraz z ich rozmiarami posortowane numerycznie od najmniejszych do największych. W rezultacie ostatni ekran będzie zawierał listę najbardziej dyskożernych katalogów.

Ponadto polecam zajrzeć do

man du

aby przypomnieć sobie jaką opcję trzeba dodać, coby nie wyświetlał plików na innych systemach plików.

Pozdrawiam!

PS: Uwaga, polecenie zajmie cholernie dużo czasu i praca przy nim włączonym będzie bardzo utrudniona (zwłaszcza, gdy masz głośny dysk). Polecam zapuścić, zostawić kartkę "Nie ruszać kompa" i pojechać gdzieś na rowerze albo pójść do kina (jak masz z kim), ewentualnie na piwo z kumplami, to nawet jak nie skończy do czasu powrotu, to nie będzie Ci hałas przeszkadzać w śnie w stanie "wypiłem beczkę piwa".

----------

## Gogiel

http://www.keybi.jawnet.pl/?p=74

----------

## pancurski

podepne sie pod temat

polecenie

```
 du -sh 
```

pokazuje ze najwiecej miejsca zajmuja:

/usr/tmp/portage ---> 2 giga

/var/tmp ---> 2 giga

chyba moge usunać zawartosc bez problemu ?

----------

## KeyBi

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/tmp/portage ---> 2 giga
> 
> /var/tmp ---> 2 giga
> ...

 

Możesz usunać spokojnie zawartość folderu /usr/tmp/portage oraz /var/tmp/portage. Także możesz sie pozbyć ściągniętych źródeł róznych programów w /usr/portage/distfiles.

----------

## przemos

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Witam ziomka! 
> 
> Proponowałbym sprawdzic ccache - to cholerstwo jest wprawdzie bardzo pomocne, ale ma gdzies wszystkie przyznane mu limity miejsca na dysku. Jak nie pomoze to pobaw sie poleceniem du i wyszukaj to co Ci zajmuje najwiecej miejsca.
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

Tu się zgodzę - szerze mówiąc to na tyle często usuwam zawartość ccache, że w zasadzie teraz się zastanawiam po co mi to wogóle  :Smile: 

W każdym razie można spokojnie odpalić:

```
rm -rf /var/tmp/ccache/*
```

albo 

```
ccache -C
```

Kolejny sposób na zmniejszenie gentoo to portage-squashfs. Link tutaj: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-465367-highlight-squashfs.html. Z powodzeniem sam używam i jestem bardzo zadowolony - /usr/portage zajmuje mi po kompresji 41MB (żadnej gałęzi nie usunąłem - pełna wersja drzewa portage). Rozwiązanie ma to pewne wady (o tych mogę opowiedzieć jeśli cię to interesuje, albo możesz poczytać na tej stronce, którą podałem), ale ogólnie jak dla mnie jak najbardziej na plus.

----------

## joi_

do czyszczenia distfiles przydaje się eclean-dist z pakietu gentoolkit

warto też popatrzeć na wynik emerge -pv --depclean

----------

## przemos

To co sobie jeszcze przypomniałem: sprawdź ile ci zajmuje /usr/share/doc, jeśli uznasz że trochę za dużo to daj rm -rf /usr/share/doc/*, a swoją drogą jeśli masz stałe łącze (a zakładam, że masz) warto dodać na przyszłość do make.conf 

```
FEATURES="${FEATURES} nodoc"
```

 Kolejna sprawa to możesz spróbować jakiegoś cleanera np. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-152618-highlight-cruft.html , z tym że z takimi narzędziami trzeba uważać - ja w każdym razie nie ufam i zawsza zanim cokolwiek zrobię DOKŁADNIE sprawdzam co chce usunąć owy cleaner.

EDIT:

Jeszcze warto sprawdzić zawartość /var/log - po dłuższym czasie używania linuxa potrafi się nazbierać trochę śmieci.

----------

## rasheed

Nie mówiąc o niepotrzebnych źródłach w /usr/src/

----------

## Gabrys

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> Nie mówiąc o niepotrzebnych źródłach w /usr/src/

 

... i odpowiadających im modułom w /lib/modules...

----------

## Kabraxis

A ja polecam przyjrzeć się temu jakie programy są Ci potrzebne w liście world i usuną zbędne, a później odpalić taki oto skrypcik:

```
#! /bin/bash

emerge --update --deep --newuse world &&

emerge --depclean &&

revdep-rebuild
```

Przy okazji usunąć zawartość tmp, ja np. miałem (mam?) tak, że gdy robiłem sobie obraz cd przez k3b do pliku tymczasowego ono tam siedziało dopóki się go ręcznie nie usunęło... kiedyś też porobiło mi się mnóstwo dziwnych wpisów to się wkurzyłem i usunąłem cały katalog /tmp  :Wink:  No i to wszystko o czym była mowa wyżej  :Wink: 

----------

## joker

kolejna mozliwosc to zmiejszenie Reserved blocks na partycji. mi na partycji 10gb po zmiejszeniu na 50000 przybylo 2gb wolnego miejsca.

----------

## binas77

Zasadniczo wykasowanie katalogu /tmp też przynosi rezultaty... i nie musisz się obawiać o co kolwiek - wystarczy uruchomić ponownie komputer   :Very Happy: 

 :Embarassed:  Sorki nie doczytałem

----------

## przemos

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> Zasadniczo wykasowanie katalogu /tmp też przynosi rezultaty... i nie musisz się obawiać o co kolwiek - wystarczy uruchomić ponownie komputer  

 

Dublujesz.

 *joker wrote:*   

> kolejna mozliwosc to zmiejszenie Reserved blocks na partycji. mi na partycji 10gb po zmiejszeniu na 50000 przybylo 2gb wolnego miejsca.

 

Mógłbyś powiedzieć coś więcej na ten temat - szczerze mówiąc pierwsze słyszę o tym.

----------

## msch

ilosc blokow na partycji zarezerwowane dla roota na partycji. przy okazji pytanie - jak sprawdzic ich aktualna wartosc?

----------

## qermit

 *przemos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mógłbyś powiedzieć coś więcej na ten temat - szczerze mówiąc pierwsze słyszę o tym.

 man tune2fs

tune2fs -l /partyja

----------

## joker

kolega wyzej juz wyjasnil o co chodzi. sprawdzic mozna to poleceniem:

```
tune2fs -l /dev/hdaX | grep "Reserved block count"
```

a zmienic poleceniem

```
tune2fs -r  wartosc /dev/hdaX
```

----------

## przemos

 *Quote:*   

> modyfikacja dostrajalnych parametrów systemu plików ext2/ext3

 

Już wiem dlaczego o tym nie słyszałem  :Smile:  Swoją drogą już od jakiegoś czasu zbieram się i zbieram na przejście na ext3.

----------

## rasheed

Poczytajcie https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-305871.html.

----------

## msch

no fakt, przeoczylem ta opcje -l

----------

